# Finally



## Martin Strarup (Aug 23, 2018)

I don't know why I have never joined this website but I finally did.

I'm a twice Past Master and was D.D.G.M for Masonic District 32 in 2000. Bill Lins is an old friend of mine but do not hold that against me.

After my year as D.D.G.M. life took me on a different road and Masonry was put on the back burner and while I still paid my dues I didn't attend Lodge. I joined Edna, Texas Lodge #767 a year or so ago and am currently the Master there and back into the groove.

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## LK600 (Aug 24, 2018)

Welcome to the forums Brother!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 24, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 24, 2018)

Welcome and good to hear you are back in the saddle


----------



## Matt L (Aug 24, 2018)

Welcome Brother Martin!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 25, 2018)

Martin Strarup said:


> I don't know why I have never joined this website but I finally did.
> 
> I'm a twice Past Master and was D.D.G.M for Masonic District 32 in 2000. Bill Lins is an old friend of mine but do not hold that against me.
> 
> ...



I’d have kept the Lins thing quiet . He has quite the reputation here.


Welcome back, and welcome to the online community here!


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Aug 25, 2018)

Welcome dear brother! How far back is your Danish ancestry? At some point one of them probably lived here: 55° 13' 00" N 10° 33' 00" E
:-D


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 25, 2018)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> I’d have kept the Lins thing quiet . He has quite the reputation here.


Feel free to blame Bro. Martin- as DDGM, he presented me with my first Masonic pin the night I was raised. Things went downhill from there.


----------



## Bro Sony (Aug 26, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Bro Martin


----------

